# I think they found my illegimate son...



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Student arrested for drinking beer from Batman thermos*
(Lexington) - A Lexington County Sheriffs department deputy arrested a 13-year-old male student Thursday for possessing and drinking beer on a school bus used for Sandhills Middle School.

The 13-year-old boy apparently took a Batman drink container from his home before he boarded the school bus on Thursday morning.

According to Lexington County Sheriff James R. Metts, there was a small amount of beer in the drink container. The boy drank beer from the container while he was on the bus and passed the container to his younger brother and a 13-year-old female student.

The bus driver confiscated the container and reported the incident to an administrator at Sandhills Middle School.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Of course the bus driver didn't report the keg or the kids wonder woman magic lasso.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh I did that all the time when I was thirteen, it was cute


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Mmmmmmm Beer. (thought in my bestest Homer voice)


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

ddddddddoooooooouuuuuuugggggggghhhhhhnnnnnnuuuutttttttttssssss


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Amatures! when I was a kid I could completely hide ten beers, a double action sawed of 12 guage and two very large commando knives in my trench coat.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

When I was a kid I walked ten miles to school, one way, through 6 foot snow drifts carrying a fully stocked bar with six live dancers in go-go girl cages with a laser light show while playing lead guitar and singing "Stairway to Heaven".


----------

